# Tke monster food



## londona1

hi wondered if anyone has used this product ? im trying to bulk up at the moment everything is going good with the diet and training but someones told me that monster food is a great shake to use due to its high protein and carb levels so i thought i would see what you guys think

Amount Per Serving:

Please Note:

Nutritional content and ingredients may vary slightly between Monster Food flavors. Calories: 850

Calories from Fat: 110

Total Fat: 12g

Saturated Fat: 9g

Cholesterol: 130mg

Sodium: 620mg

Potassium: 770mg

Total Carbohydrates: 139g

Dietary Fiber: 4g

Sugars: 12g

Protein: 51g

Vitamin A: 2%

Calcium: 45%

Vitamin C: 2%

Iron: 15%

as i said im trying to gain size so and dont mind putting abit of fat on whist im doing it

thanks


----------



## 3752

So who makes this shake.....

btw. monsters is an awesome gym...


----------



## londona1

Tke is the make i believe

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/eshop/weight-gainers/tke-monster-food-6lbs-chocolate.asp

is the link to the product info just trying to find out if the Nutritional content is good enough for me to put on some good size?

monsters is a great gym


----------



## leeston

Dude - 9g of saturated fat, wtf!


----------



## 3752

there are alot more better products on the market than this one 9g of saturated fat per saving is alot but i cannot find it in the ingrediants....MCT is not a saturated fat


----------



## hackskii

Some saturated fats wont hurt ya, it is the trans fats and hydrogenated oils that will.

It all depends, I will use the egg as an example.

Sure egg is high in cholesterol, but studies were done and it did raise total cholesterol but not the ratio of HDL to LDL, which didnt raise the risk.

So yah, drinking a glass of saturated fats would not be recommended but some saturated fats contain stearic acid which by the way is a saturated fat but has zero effects on cholesterol.


----------



## 3752

yes agreed but if you look at the ingrediants where are the Saturated fats coming from?? as the MCT's they list are not Sat fat...


----------



## hackskii

I think you missed my point.

Saturated fats are essential in a diet.

Now the discussion really is the percentage of saturated fat in the diet.


----------



## 3752

no i didn't miss the point as i said i agree there is an necessity for saturated fats in the diet as it has a major role in testosterone but if you read the ingredients of the supplement i cannot see anything that would be considered a saturated fat so where is the 9g coming from???


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> no i didn't miss the point as i said i agree there is an necessity for saturated fats in the diet as it has a major role in testosterone but if you read the ingredients of the supplement i cannot see anything that would be considered a saturated fat so where is the 9g coming from???


Oh, ok...Sorry mate, I kindof glossed over all that.

I have not seen the label nor seen what type of anything is in it in regards to ingrediants.

As you can see I am quite defensive on fats:rolleye11

I was getting the impression that people feel that saturated fats are bad.

Sorry......


----------



## 3752

hey Scott you know me better than that mate....


----------

